# Intake pre-filter for Fluval 406?



## Darwin88 (22 Sep 2013)

Hi all,

Very long time no see but I need the help of someone in the know! 

I've got a Fluval Edge 23 litre which has been running for around 10-12 months. I had the original halogen lights for the first six months with no problems at all. Upgraded to the LED light unit and faced a huge black brush algae problem shortly after.

I had a spare Fluval 406 after breaking my big tank down, so I decided to upgrade the filter in the hope that it would help me address the problem with increased flow.

It's working great, however, it's a shrimp tank and I'm worried that the intake will suck them all up? I've got a pair of the wife's tights on it at the moment and I'm just not digging the look....is there a better way of protecting the shrimp?










It doesn't look too bad in the photos but I can't stand to look at it. Any help would be much appreciated, a good google search has given me nothing.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Yo-han (22 Sep 2013)

Just use a square sponge and cut a hole in it and put it over the intake.


----------



## anttthony (22 Sep 2013)

I picked up one of these fom aquarium plant foods





Only about a fiver I think
ant


----------



## Alastair (22 Sep 2013)

You could use the fluval pre filter sponges theyd be ok. Or these 
TA-Aquaculture select filter - sponges.  

Which I use. I found tights restrict inflow quite a bit 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darwin88 (22 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I had a good look on the web and couldn't seem to find much. I like the metal grill style one, I'll have a look out for one.

Cheers


----------

